# My new project car



## NorCal (Apr 6, 2019)

Since winemaking involves a lot of staring at barrels while they age, I got the bug to pick up a project car. I’ve done mostly Ford, but I did a big Healey, TR6, Datsun Roadster, so my interest is somewhat eclectic. I buy cars that I like that are cheap, often neglected, but I see the potential. I keep a budget in mind and have always sold the cars for more than I have into them (excluding my time). I’ll do everything myself except for machine shop work and paint.

I like the period look, but take liberties on the other things for safety, reliability, cost or performance. 

Any guesses on what this car is?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm going to guess that's a Sunbeam Tiger? Or an Alpine?

I don't know what those NACA intake duct-thingies are, and whether they are original. If original, a _cognoscento _would probably nail it immediately!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2019)

I think you might have "nailed it" Paul. They seem to attract a certain following these days.









sour_grapes said:


> I'm going to guess that's a Sunbeam Tiger? Or an Alpine?


----------



## NorCal (Apr 6, 2019)

Great guess @sour_grapes. 

It is a 1967 Alpine that had a Ford V6, 4 speed put into the car 20 years ago. A Tiger is an Alpine with the Ford 260 or 289 V8, so this car is somewhere in the middle. The hood is actually an aftermarket rare “LAT” (Los Angeles Tiger) piece,I’ll definitely be keeping it in the build.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 7, 2019)

@ibglowin You may have convinced me to keep it red.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 7, 2019)

I had never heard of the v6 alpine so I looked for information. I saw lots of v8s and a 4 but finally I found a v6. are they rare. Gonna be a nice ride.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 7, 2019)

Have fun with it, I wish I had the time and the space to do a restore. I'd really like to restore an old boat but that requires even more space not to mention I can't seem to be able to crawl around in the tight spaces required for some (most) mechanical repairs.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 7, 2019)

olusteebus said:


> I had never heard of the v6 alpine so I looked for information. I saw lots of v8s and a 4 but finally I found a v6. are they rare. Gonna be a nice ride.


They were not made with the V6 from the factory, somebody did the swap many years ago. It fits well, without having to hack up the car.


----------



## masic2000 (Apr 7, 2019)

I thought it looked like an MG midget or TR-6 . . . pretty close. Should be a nice project car.


----------



## olusteebus (May 20, 2019)

Show us your progress NorCal


----------



## NorCal (May 20, 2019)

Progress has been slow. My first objective is to get the car on the road, so I can figure out all that is wrong. I will then fix everything, then pull it apart and have it painted.
First order is working on items to make the car go and safe, fuel and brakes. The car has a lot more rust than I thought, so I’ve been doing patches. The interior has been stripped and the rust spot where the gas pedal attaches was the first rust spot addressed.


I replaced the scary linkage that was there with this cable system, note the bracket.



I’ve rebuilt the brake system, installing a tandem master cylinder, new wheel cylinders and rebuilding the pedal assembly. I’m waiting for a few parts so I can bleed. Not real exciting stuff, but 100’s of little activities that will add up to getting the car going. Thanks for asking.


----------



## jswordy (May 20, 2019)

Those are cool cars. Weight to hp ratio is nice!

Welcome back to the auto project club. I've got about 10-11 years, off and on, in this one. Someday...


----------



## NorCal (May 20, 2019)

jswordy said:


> Those are cool cars. Weight to hp ratio is nice!
> 
> Welcome back to the auto project club. I've got about 10-11 years, off and on, in this one. Someday...


@jswordy , looks like a complete rebuild. I think you will have more in your big block motor than I'll have in my entire car. Very nice.


----------



## skyfire322 (May 20, 2019)

Looks like that should be a fun project! It's always been a dream of mine to rebuild a car especially when the wine is bulk aging. If only I had the time and space, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jswordy (May 20, 2019)

NorCal said:


> @jswordy , looks like a complete rebuild. I think you will have more in your big block motor than I'll have in my entire car. Very nice.



Thanks. It is a complete rebuild. Like you, I am doing it all except the machine shop work. Life gets in the way, though, and since it is a restomod, there are engineering hurdles. My latest "S**T!" moment came when I discovered I was sold a set of headers that will create heat troubles for me long term. They are too close to the clutch arm boot. Now they have to come out and a set of shorties that will work have to go in. And of course I eat the cost of the first set, pretty much. Sigh...

Before...




Please toss up some progress pix as you go! I'd love to follow the project. I always wanted to get a Nash Metropolitan and toss a Ford big block in it to make a sleeper. Since there are two other vehicles waiting behind this one, doubt I'll ever do it.


----------



## Sage (May 20, 2019)

My nephew has a restored Tiger. It's black, and since you know exactly the size, he used 3 gallons of paint on it!!!! The clarity and depth is something else!! Poor photo but the only one I have of it.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (May 21, 2019)

The V6 will make a better choice for handling reasons. Tigers tend to 'nose dip' when cornering, so a few extra pounds off the front end should improve that. I had a 66 Alpine Lemans that I loved (I scanned from a photo I had).


----------



## Dennis Griffith (May 21, 2019)

NorCal said:


> Since winemaking involves a lot of staring at barrels while they age, I got the bug to pick up a project car. I’ve done mostly Ford, but I did a big Healey, TR6, Datsun Roadster, so my interest is somewhat eclectic. I buy cars that I like that are cheap, often neglected, but I see the potential. I keep a budget in mind and have always sold the cars for more than I have into them (excluding my time). I’ll do everything myself except for machine shop work and paint.
> 
> I like the period look, but take liberties on the other things for safety, reliability, cost or performance.
> 
> ...



Do you have a shop manual for it?


----------



## NorCal (May 21, 2019)

Dennis Griffith said:


> The V6 will make a better choice for handling reasons. Tigers tend to 'nose dip' when cornering, so a few extra pounds off the front end should improve that. I had a 66 Alpine Lemans that I loved (I scanned from a photo I had).


Very nice! What makes it a “Le Mans” ? I’m not familiar with the marquee. I do not have a manual.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (May 21, 2019)

Good question. I didn't know it was until a fellow in PA (he was know as Tiger Tom) told me. I was having problems with timing to start with, plus the carbs (2 - 2 barrel Stromberg down draft types) didn't match any thing in the books. I ended up timing it and setting the idle with a vacuum gauge. And the gear ratios where all wrong. A friend (who had 2 Sunbeams) recommended I call the fellow in PA. I called him to see what info I could get. After I gave him the serial number, he offered to buy it. The car was configured for Autocross (I call it parking lot racing). So it a different transmission, more HP, and better suspension for cornering. Handling was unreal as you needed you belt on to keep you in the seat. Plus I could get rubber in the first 3 gears, so it had very good acceleration. I could go on, but I won't. Let me check to see what I have in the way of a shop manual.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (May 21, 2019)

I suppose a better answer would be that the Rootes Group was a hodgepodge of car makers and designers that made short runs of variations of their typical models to appeal to car enthusiasts. They used a lot of different parts from different car companies. The 4 cylinder engine in my car was designed by Ferrari and there was a stamp in the door sill that said Ferrari Coach Works. That didn't mean that the car was built by Ferrari, by the Rootes Group folks hoped the involvement with Ferrari would booster sales (as I understand it). If you delve into British sports cars, you may find just about anything.


----------



## NorCal (May 21, 2019)

My previous British ventures, Cobra is a kit car:


----------



## Dennis Griffith (May 21, 2019)

I love the Healey. Wish I still had mine. It was a 1960 3000 Mk1 BN7. Triple side drafts with electric overdrive. And had aluminum body parts. Serial number 960. It still had some left over 100-6 parts, which I figured out as I went through it. Have you had any issues with the rear end on that TR6? I almost bought an original AC with out an engine for 6k several years ago. I just had to many irons in the fire at the time.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 9, 2020)

Came across this thread. It’s now a running driving reliable (as reliable as a 50+ year old British car can be) car. I went through the brakes,electrical, fuel and ignition systems. Put a window in and a new top that came with the car. I moved one of the exhaust pipes around to make dual exhaust and handmade a shifter, similar to the tiger. Working on the interior and started with the dash and inside panels, all which I made. Carpet is next.

I picked up a Ford 289 motor that I’m toying with building for this car.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 9, 2020)

Had a 66 that I wish I still had.


----------



## skyfire322 (Oct 10, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Came across this thread. It’s now a running driving reliable (as reliable as a 50+ year old British car can be) car. I went through the brakes,electrical, fuel and ignition systems. Put a window in and a new top that came with the car. I moved one of the exhaust pipes around to make dual exhaust and handmade a shifter, similar to the tiger. Working on the interior and started with the dash and inside panels, all which I made. Carpet is next.
> 
> I picked up a Ford 289 motor that I’m toying with building for this car.



That's a beauty of an engine! Looking forward to see what's next!


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 10, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Came across this thread. It’s now a running driving reliable (as reliable as a 50+ year old British car can be) car. I went through the brakes,electrical, fuel and ignition systems. Put a window in and a new top that came with the car. I moved one of the exhaust pipes around to make dual exhaust and handmade a shifter, similar to the tiger. Working on the interior and started with the dash and inside panels, all which I made. Carpet is next.
> 
> I picked up a Ford 289 motor that I’m toying with building for this car.



Every year (but not this year), here in Ohio, we have a big get together and road race on South Bass Island at a place called Put in Bay. Quite a lot of fun for those that appreciate aging automotive engineering. I've included the link, in case you would like to come.





__





Welcome To The Put-in-Bay Road Races


For the 2022 CURRENT ENTRY list click, HERE For complete race results please see the following links: 2022




www.pibroadrace.com


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 15, 2020)

As I was sitting and enjoying some BBQ the other day (outside), and a couple pulled up in this beauty. It's a 61 Austin Healey, so we stuck up a conversation as I used to own a 1960 3000 some years ago.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve been driving the Sunbeam and while there are some car meet-ups, I’ll wait until COVID is under control. I built an engine stand and I’m getting close to starting the 289. Still not sure if it is going in the Sunbeam. Here is a picture of me and my granddaughter, who is a big fan of the car


----------



## NorCal (Sep 29, 2021)

With the recent move to 4 acres and the need to revive an arena and prepare to move our horses, I decided that the Sunbeam was going to take a back burner. I listed the car and the motor on Craigslist. 

The 289 motor sold right away and the Sunbeam found a new home as well. He lived 150 miles away and when he showed up to pick it up without a trailer, I told him he was brave. It is a 54 year old British car and while I did put 500 miles on it, the miles were all 10 miles from home. I was happy to hear he made it home and the “car ran great”. I see taking a few year break from the car hobby, but still hope to own a Porsche 356 some day.



My new project is reconditioning this left behind yard trailer.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Sep 29, 2021)

NorCal said:


> With the recent move to 4 acres and the need to revive an arena and prepare to move our horses, I decided that the Sunbeam was going to take a back burner. I listed the car and the motor on Craigslist.
> 
> The 289 motor sold right away and the Sunbeam found a new home as well. He lived 150 miles away and when he showed up to pick it up without a trailer, I told him he was brave. It is a 54 year old British car and while I did put 500 miles on it, the miles were all 10 miles from home. I was happy to hear he made it home and the “car ran great”. I see taking a few year break from the car hobby, but still hope to own a Porsche 356 some day.
> View attachment 79289
> ...



You'll need it to haul what the horses leave behind, if you catch my drift. And don't ask how I know.........


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 29, 2021)

I put a "sad" smiley, but that was meant to be supportive. A very understandable decision! Good luck with all of the other projects, but I know that, with your talent, you won't need luck!


----------

